# Lessons Learned From 2nd Working Dog



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

My 10-month old bitch, Fiona, is the second working dog I've ever owned. She is teaching me a lot! 

I used to think handlers with dog-aggressive dogs were lazy and/or that their dogs MUST have had a bad experience with a younger dog. I don't think that way anymore. I now believe that some dogs are just destined to become dog-aggressive unless, MAYBE, extensive efforts are undertaken at a young age to prevent it. 

I've also been reminded that a training philosophy/approach may be perfect for one dog and totally inappropriate for another. Even an experienced trainer or handler may be very qualified to advise on one line or type of dog but ill-qualified to advise on another. 

Thankfully we have this board to impart experience, knowledge and, hopefully WISDOM to one another.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Patrick Murray said:


> My 10-month old bitch, Fiona, is the second working dog I've ever owned. She is teaching me a lot!
> 
> I used to think handlers with dog-aggressive dogs were lazy and/or...be very qualified to advise on one line or type of dog but ill-qualified to advise on another.
> 
> Thankfully we have this board to impart experience, knowledge and, hopefully WISDOM to one another.


While some K-9 behaviors are genetic in nature, others are learned. I see K-9 aggression as something learned from early puppyhood. This is the reason we don't allow any form of dominance (dog/people) towards our little members![-X


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

> I see K-9 aggression as something learned from early puppyhood.


I disagree. But, could you give examples of what exactly you think happens during early puppyhood to set the dog up for dog aggression later?


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree with you Mike. Some family traits will remain(maybe buried but still there or enhanced) regardless of a young dog's upbringing. Whether it be, dog on dog aggression, or dogs with spinning tendencies or other idiocyncracies of family connection.... 
but obviously, some dogs will learn it(dog aggression) in the nurture rather than nature situations.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I agree with Mike. I have an APBT and a GSD both of which are DA to a degree. The APBT is dog tolerant due to obedience work and avoidance through correction training BUT she is still DA. 

The GSD has been socialized since he was a puppy extensively even visiting the dog park and with him I think it is more of a dominant issue. BUT he will go after another dog given the chance. 

I don't feel that either of them have to like other dogs BUT they must TOLERATE them with class. No low barking, growling etc. is allowed. 


Courtney


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think the majority of dog aggression is created but I've also see certain lines in working terriers that couldn't be worked along other dogs without the chit hitting the fan. 
They might be controllable but you would never completely trust them.


----------

